# ash borer quetions



## irishstuey81 (May 28, 2016)

Hello all. This is my first post here. I run a smallish lawn care company and I have a lot of customers looking for Ash Borer treaments. I live in Council Bluffs IA and the map shows they are getting quite close. My fert and pesticide distributor has recommended a product called Brand entree. Below is the label. Does anyone have an advice, comments or recommendations about this product? Thank you, Ian


http://www.brandt.co/media/3571/brandt_entree_eb-label.pdf


----------



## ATH (May 29, 2016)

Hadn't heard of that one....same active as TREE-äge and Arbormectin. Unless you are getting really good support locally, I'd go with TREE-äge G4.

If you start treatment early, I have had good success with imidacloprid soil drenches. I still do plenty of trees with TREE-äge...and think that was really helpful when it was hitting full force but if clients don't want to make that investment soil drenched imidacloprid is good. May also be a better plan for somebody with less experience in tree biology as it is less invasive to the tree...


----------



## Michael Payne (Jul 19, 2016)

Clients requesting TREE-age should I be waiting to spring at this point in the year? It's reaching 90-100 here in Omaha for the foreseeable future. What can I do at this point to help this summer?


----------



## reedo (Jul 20, 2016)

You can use tree-age anytime after leaf out in spring till the time the leaves turn basically. You get best uptake with good soil moisture so if it's dry in your area make sure they water at the base of the tree a few days before the injection a good amount. It doesn't hurt to water after application when dry also.


----------



## Michael Payne (Jul 20, 2016)

U ever inject at 90 temp or above ? The label warns against it


----------



## reedo (Jul 20, 2016)

I usually don't do injections as heavily during hot temps, if I have to I go early as possible in the morning. Uptake is better earlier in the day.


----------



## reedo (Jul 20, 2016)

Mainly the only time I do a lot this time of year is when conditions are good or we have new customer. We are under very heavy pest pressure so new customers are a high priority.


----------



## Michael Payne (Jul 20, 2016)

It was just discovered here! So news is running story and I'm getting calls. I'm just concerned that if I do injections now I will burn leaves up in this heat.


----------



## reedo (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm not sure how hot it is but I would get started as soon as possible. If it has been found it has probably been there a while. Just remember the earlier the better, try and be wrapped up before 2pm this time of year. I have not noticed any leaf scorching anything I have done which is upward of 500 Ash. If you can get in touch with the regional Arbor Jet representative with any questions I would do it, I don't know what to say about treating over 90 as we only have one to two weeks a year that hot on average. They are great to work with and very knowledgeable. We had drought conditions in prior years and they suggested watering a few days leading up to the injections to speed uptake and to try and work early as possible, we didn't see any damage. Especially compared with the damage the Ash Borer causes.


----------



## ATH (Jul 20, 2016)

If the label says not to inject over 90°... but like reedo said, call ArborJet.

I have found clients are very understanding when I tell them the best time tondo this is.... or "the manufacturer says don't inject when over 90". If they are shopping around most will chose the guy following instructions rather than the one pushing tondo it NOW. Unless trees are dying in he immediate area, you will be fine waiting a few weeks.

Also, as I suggested in the other thread where you asked the same questions, use G4 instead of the original. Goes in so much better.


----------



## Michael Payne (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks guys Ya I called them. I just worry about these guys cause if they are not following one part of the label are they even following any part like recommended dosages


----------



## reedo (Jul 20, 2016)

ATH said:


> If the label says not to inject over 90°... but like reedo said, call ArborJet.
> 
> I have found clients are very understanding when I tell them the best time tondo this is.... or "the manufacturer says don't inject when over 90". If they are shopping around most will chose the guy following instructions rather than the one pushing tondo it NOW. Unless trees are dying in he immediate area, you will be fine waiting a few weeks.
> 
> Also, as I suggested in the other thread where you asked the same questions, use G4 instead of the original. Goes in so much better.



That's exactly what I have experienced with customers.


----------



## reedo (Jul 20, 2016)

The reps from Arborjet are 110% reliable and knowledgeable. They are out in the field working with people everyday and have encountered any situation you can imagine. As far as label rates here's what I follow.


----------

